# wheel trims



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

we replaced our wheel trims about 2 years ago for £98.00 from motorama in hull. Last year we replaced the tyres and realized that 3 out of 4 of the trims had the plastic clips broken or damaged, We got in touch with motorama who said we were the only people to ever complain but at the cost of £50.00 they would send a new set. we paid up only to find a year later, the new ones are broken with clips damaged or snapped off. has anyone else had similar experiences or any advice


----------

